# New Shrewd sight



## Garceau

Really impressed with the tooling and simplicity.

I thought the sight tapes were the greatest idea in sights in a long time.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Pictures? I totally missed it.


----------



## Garceau

I did not.....

Not sure why, just too busy fixing a 20 cent issue after day one.....grrrr

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ABTABB

Absolutely, Great Idea on the Sight Plates.. They were laser engraved black Aluminum plates that looked just like LAS Tapes.. They had a hole top and bottom where You could bolt them directly to Their new sight..


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Oh cool.


----------



## Logjamb

I am vere impressed with Shrewd sight and will have it on my bow when I go to open class. In unlimited now but getting old eyes as my score from Fla proves. I bought the sight plate kit as soon as I saw it. Then I looked at the sight. The 3rd axis adjustment is the best thing since sliced bread IMO.


----------



## tmorelli

Shrewd has some top notch stuff. I've been impressed with their v-bar and side bar mounts for a while and that scope housing they put out last year is really well thought out and well built. It doesn't surprise me that they'd have some great ideas and capabilities to put into their sights. 

That said, I don't own anything made by Shrewd.... not really sure why...


----------



## FoggDogg

pics?


----------



## badams2s

I couldn't find it in their website. I've got an axcel on order from Lancaster and it keeps getting back ordered and I'm getting frustrated. If someone could post a link to this sight I would appreciate it.


----------



## GMBowPro

It's too new to have any real pics up on their site yet. Here are a few I snapped of it on my bow. So far I'm very pleased with how it performs. I don't think that they have any left except for a few that are going to Vegas. It retails for $325 and includes an entire set of the tapes, all screws or bolts needed to mount it and to mount your scope to it, and a spacer to go under the bow block in case you need more windage travel than what is available in the sight - if you need more right travel for a right handed shooter for example.


----------



## reylamb

The fletching glue they were selling is the best stuff I have ever found for blazer vanes. After fletching 2 arrows with them this weekend I tried to pull the blazers off this morning, and they will not budge. G Town or something like that is what it was called????


----------



## tmorelli

reylamb said:


> The fletching glue they were selling is the best stuff I have ever found for blazer vanes. After fletching 2 arrows with them this weekend I tried to pull the blazers off this morning, and they will not budge. G Town or something like that is what it was called????


You're probably talking about G-Team..... 

It's Glen Klawitter's stuff. https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/GTeamProAdventures?fref=ts

I haven't used it but I've heard good things about it. Of course, anything will make AAE's stick so I haven't been unhappy with any of the glues I grab and use.


----------



## DssBB

I used one of the 3DXL Shrewd for a couple of seasons and thought it was very well built sight and did it's job. I still run Shrewd scopes and have been extremely impressed with their scope and quality of the glass. With regards to the options of sights on the market, I have since switched to DS Advantage sights and the quality and machining which goes into them is that of a fine German watch. The quality you get in the DS Advantage sight for the price (very close to the Shrewd) put the two sights in completely different leagues.


----------



## reylamb

tmorelli said:


> You're probably talking about G-Team.....
> 
> It's Glen Klawitter's stuff. https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/GTeamProAdventures?fref=ts
> 
> I haven't used it but I've heard good things about it. Of course, anything will make AAE's stick so I haven't been unhappy with any of the glues I grab and use.


That's the stuff.....it is the only thing I have found to make blazers actually stick.....


----------



## Padgett

I held that sight at their trailer and it was sweet, to me it was example of shrewd taking a bullet proof cbe sight and just adding the shrewd magic to it. It was clean and precise and very well thought out and I want one. I wish I was good enough they would just give me one.


----------



## MrKrabs

tmorelli said:


> Shrewd has some top notch stuff. I've been impressed with their v-bar and side bar mounts for a while and that scope housing they put out last year is really well thought out and well built. It doesn't surprise me that they'd have some great ideas and capabilities to put into their sights.
> 
> That said, I don't own anything made by Shrewd.... not really sure why...


That's the truth. The v-bar mounts adjust to just about any angle you can imagine and they are built solid. I love their scopes as well. I saw a prototype of the sight and also talked to the designer. If the final product is as good as the description I was getting from the designer it's going to be a top of the line sight especially at that price.


----------



## drivebytrucker

what kind of rest is on that bow in the pics???


----------



## MrKrabs

drivebytrucker said:


> what kind of rest is on that bow in the pics???


Looks like the new Shrewd rest


----------



## TAYLOR CO.

That's a bad sight! I want one!


----------



## FoggDogg

Is that a magnifier on there? If so, that's a nice design as well.


----------



## Garceau

Yes a very powerful magnifier....


----------



## GMBowPro

That is the new Shrewd rest in the pics and it is SOLID! No micro adjust but the machining is excellent and very tight. It takes the Best launcher.

The magnifier is great with the sight tapes on there. They are also making a new set of tapes with marks only on the 2 yard increments. 0-2-4-6-8-10 etc.... Makes it easier to see where you really are on the tape. Each sight includes a spacer too that attaches between the bow block and the riser in case you need more travel toward your riser than what is built in.

It keeps getting better and better.....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Is it similar to their old sight or did try trim it down some?


----------



## Garceau

Im not sure of the old sight, but i thought this was pretty light.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## candymaker13

I'm glad someone started this thread, I was blown away at how well thought out the shrewd stuff was, the new sight is the best I've seen come out this year and by far they have the best scopes, then I looked down and saw the new launcher and it is built like a rock, I will be setting up my new bow with all shrewd stuff , I like it that much, the pointer on the new sight is the best thought out in the industry and the simplest 3rd axis adjustment of any sight I've seen. Put all that together with some of the nicest most helpful people I have ever met and it's a winning combo. I really hope they let me become a staff shooter , gonna put in the app in Phoenix city


----------



## Bullseyenail

No Micro Adjust, how important for 3D do you think that will be? Also is there a better picture of the 3rd axis? what is the difference? When are they going to post info on thier website?


----------



## Padgett

I disagree with the no micro adjust, they used the rapid adjust type screw but the knob on top has marks on it and it has a nice little click that you can feel and hear. With their magnified view at the sight tape you can be very precise with your yardage but at the same time go from 50 to 20yds in a hurry.


----------



## awingnut

Need some help. Does anyone know what scale type to use for archer's advantage. They say the old sight is the same as the new...


----------



## drewbie8

This looks like something i want to get my hands on


----------



## REM1941

Would like to see better pic's of sight. Were can you go to find? Is it that much better than the competition plus?


----------



## BowMadinTN

tmorelli said:


> You're probably talking about G-Team.....
> 
> It's Glen Klawitter's stuff. https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/GTeamProAdventures?fref=ts
> 
> I haven't used it but I've heard good things about it. Of course, anything will make AAE's stick so I haven't been unhappy with any of the glues I grab and use.


 I'm using it, Great Stuff!


----------



## BowMadinTN

Picked my Shrewd sight in FL. to put my Nomad scope on and loving it! Gonna pick up thier new launcher rest in AL. and i'm Shrewd all the way. i have used many manufacturers products and have yet to find better quality or better customer service. Thats why i shoot for them.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

BowMadinTN said:


> Picked my Shrewd sight in FL. to put my Nomad scope on and loving it! Gonna pick up thier new launcher rest in AL. and i'm Shrewd all the way. i have used many manufacturers products and have yet to find better quality or better customer service. Thats why i shoot for them.


Pics??? Lol


----------



## Garceau

Hope mine ships today!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowMadinTN

Alright,alright. After dinner I'll try to take some good pics and post them. Stay tuned fellow junkies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathews-nut

I got mine very nice sight


----------



## BowMadinTN

Some sight Photos.


----------



## BowMadinTN

A couple more. Best i could do,I'm no Pro.


----------



## BowMadinTN

This Nomad Scope and the new sight is a sweeet combination! I couldnt be Happier with my new set up. I've had the scope since they came out and have been waiting patiently for the sight to finally come to market. Another very precise Home Run for Shrewd. Looking forward to picking up the new rest at the next ASA.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Wow, that is nice. I've seen the scope, wish they would make a smaller version. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Garceau

WDMJR3DBOWGUY said:


> Wow, that is nice. I've seen the scope, wish they would make a smaller version. Thanks for the pics


They make a smaller housing as well!

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BowMadinTN

No problem.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Garceau said:


> They make a smaller housing as well!
> 
> Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


In the new scope?


----------



## Garceau

That im not sure of.....didnt look that close sorry.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GMBowPro

They are talking about doing the small scope in the new design. Not sure where they are on it though. Stay tuned.....


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

GMBowPro said:


> They are talking about doing the small scope in the new design. Not sure where they are on it though. Stay tuned.....


1 3/8s and I'm there


----------



## edgerat

Do they have a "tape" that reaches further than 90? Just looks like the magnifier window could hit that screw, before you get to 101, for Redding.


----------



## Garceau

That is one of the suggestions Im going to have as well.....for the target/field guys that may be slower and need more to make a larger version.

I dont think it would be a huge undertaking, but they would have to look at material costs etc......

The sight tapes are exact same as the ones that Lancaster sells so depending on your bow set up, you very well could get well past 90......now how much Im not sure.

You may have to adjust your dove tail in, and have a known set mark for the 101 I suppose......Im not sure how many targets they have out past 80 so I dont know how possible that would be.


----------



## GMBowPro

Ask and you shall receive.... sources tell me that a longer elevation head is in the works to give another 1" to 1.5" of vertical travel, and a longer tape. The magnifier does hit the screws if you run it all the way down on the 1st edition sight so they are doing a longer one for the field/FITA longer range folks.


----------



## Hunt 1

Anybody know who is selling these I dont see any online from anywhere. Would love to get one. Thanks.


----------



## Garceau

GMBowPro said:


> Ask and you shall receive.... sources tell me that a longer elevation head is in the works to give another 1" to 1.5" of vertical travel, and a longer tape. The magnifier does hit the screws if you run it all the way down on the 1st edition sight so they are doing a longer one for the field/FITA longer range folks.


Sweet....

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## acesup

are lefty sights available yet?


----------



## GMBowPro

I hear LH sights are in the works. Call Shrewd direct if you want to order or grab one from their trailer at any of the events they attend.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

What's the name of this sight? Been looking for it online.


----------



## tmorelli

I put my grubby paws on it at the Kinsey's show. 

My abbreviated thoughts.....

Quality like all Shrewd stuff but it felt heavy. Simple and solid..... CBE-ish but heavier I think.

I like the metal tapes. I don't like the magnifier. The pin is too far above the tape surface and yardage changes as you view it from different angles. It also glared badly.

Their scope housing is top of class. I'm impressed every time I see it. 



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimmyP

Luv2shoot3D said:


> What's the name of this sight? Been looking for it online.


Not on line yet


----------



## hagan525

hopefully I can snag one in Losuiana along with some stabs!


----------



## Garceau

Very nice sight....evolving a little with suggestions and changes. I feel it has the simplicity down, but have a few suggestions I will get to them. No issues what so ever with it now, but always in my brain the gears are spinning!

Im loving it, the Nomad scope is the best out there by far......Zeiss glass real clear.


----------



## ShootersOfFaith

Ordered the new sight and scope today. Cant wait to get my hands on it. I'll post pics soon


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

Can't find it on the web where are y'all finding it????


----------



## Garceau

Its not on their site yet

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sagittarius

Took a few pics of the new Shrewd sight at Indoor Nationals on Saturday.
It looks like an extremely well built sight and a bit more handsome than CBE to my eyes.
Sorry, pics aren't the best as they were taken with my iPhone4s.


----------



## hagan525

I also room some pics and enjoyed the sight it does seem a bit heavy to me though!


----------



## Sagittarius

one more.


----------



## drewbie8

i was also checking it out at indoor nationals and it looks pretty sweet! if i was in the market for a new sight i think i would buy one


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

How much is it?


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY

Luv2shoot3D said:


> How much is it?


$325


----------



## ShootersOfFaith

Just got mine!


----------



## acesup

is there a 3rd axis adjustment?


----------



## hagan525

That looks good!


----------



## BowMadinTN

@acesup. Yes there is third axis adj. on there. This thing is good to go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creed dave

Any new info, I have the sight on its way and 42mm scope, but wanting the LP archery light and .015 blue pin.
Not sure yet if available in .015


----------



## n2bows

Have they made any changes to how the 3rd axis locks down?


----------



## Tater1985

n2bows said:


> Have they made any changes to how the 3rd axis locks down?


Yes they have. They added 2 set screws, one on either side of the 3rd axis slot. You can now use these to micro adjust 3rd axis as well as provide solid pressure from both sides to lock in place, and then tighten down with the 2 larger screws that were in place on the original models.


----------



## creed dave

does shrewd have a formula for what yardage tape to use? I planned on sighting in at 20 and 40 yards indoor. get 2 yardages dialed in and shoot through chrono, pick tape?


----------



## Garceau

Not so much a formula - but throw any tape on. Sight in at 20 make note of the mark its at, sight in for 40 - make note and then align with the tape that works!


----------



## Garceau

creed dave said:


> Any new info, I have the sight on its way and 42mm scope, but wanting the LP archery light and .015 blue pin.
> Not sure yet if available in .015


I have my LP light hooked to 015 pin.


----------



## creed dave

Garceau said:


> I have my LP light hooked to 015 pin.


do you like it better than .010?
any pics? and is it a shrewd scope with .015 blue pin? or did the fiber and pin come from LP?
very new to this target sight stuff


----------



## Garceau

The lp light is just the light. The up pin is from shrewd.

I will take a pic tomorrow night


----------



## Double t

Anyone know of the sights that are being sold now (Feb. and March) can take plates past 90 yards? Or is this sight already being replaced with a sight to go further?
Thanks


----------

